# Large breed puppy dog food vs. regular



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Is there a big difference? Should my golden be on large breed puppy formula?


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

puppydogs said:


> Is there a big difference? Should my golden be on large breed puppy formula?


i choose regular formula


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Well, I went with LBP because my vet recommended it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank eats a large breed formula mainly because I started him on a large breed puppy formula. Probably isn't necessary though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I went googling, because I got the verbal schpeel from the salesperson back when Jacks was a pup and I was looking ahead to weaning him onto a preferred brand vs the breeder's food. The main concern I had was doing everything I could to prevent my dog from going through something like pano (we suspect our previous guy had this in addition to elbow dysplasia by the time he was 7 months). 



> Large breed foods contain similar characteristics such as:
> *Calcium levels that are lower than other foods-* The calcium percentage recommended for large breeds is 0.7-1.2%. Calcium levels of greater than 3% have been linked to an increased risk of skeletal abnormalities such as *HOD (hyperthrophic osteodystrophy)*, *OCD (osteochondritis dissecans)*, and *panosteitis*.
> *Balanced Energy Percentages*- Foods that are too high in energy can cause excess mass and can cause a dog to gain more weight which can lead to extra wear and tear on his/her joints/muscles/bones. Large breed dog foods offer balanced energy percentages to promote a healthy weight for your large/giant breed dog. *Innova Large Breed Adult Formula Dry Dog Food* is an example of a food that contains balanced energ percentages.
> *Protein*- AAFCO recommends protein percentages to be between 15-29%. You want protein to be enough to meet energy needs but not too much because this can cause growth to occur too quickly which is not what you want for your large breed dog. The quality of the protein is also important. Try to look for a food that contains proteins from reliable sources such as chicken, lamb, and rice. Try to avoid foods that contain poorer primary protein sources such as by products or meat/bone meal. *Wellness Large Breed Adult Food* is an example of this. It contains 4 animal protein sources.
> ...


Why Feed Large Breed Dog Food? | It's a Pet's Life | PetFoodDirect.com

*** I switched over to regular adult food last year, partly because I was giving the boy supplements to support his joints and I didn't like the corn content in the large breed formula.


----------

